# Diamond Tip Bit & Mirror



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I cleaned out a file drawer recently and found patterns from when I did stained glass work 40 years ago. I have a diamond tipped bit I've used several times on acrylic and not happy with results. I decided to try it on a mirror I've had for years. The original pattern I used is 20" X 24". I had it scanned at a local UPS Store and scaled it down in Aspire. The patterns have line 1/16" thick, so they work well in the "Import Bitmap" function.

The fill on the small lines worked well however I ran the heavy branches 3 time to get the hatched fill I wanted.

I never thought about how difficult it is to take a good picture of a mirror!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful! Did you work from the back or front?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Bob! This is one time where you don't want to plunge past your set Z depth or things begin to break. It's not like it would just cut deeper... :grin:

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you might be onto something there Bob. I`ll bet there are lots of bars and restaurants that would pay to have a mirror engraved with something pertaining to their business.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's great Bob! What was your depth of cut? I've got the diamond bits and some 1/8" mirror sheets but figured I would just break them if I tried that. 
Any cushioning between the mirror and spoilboard? And did you spray any water/cutting oil?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> That's great Bob! What was your depth of cut? I've got the diamond bits and some 1/8" mirror sheets but figured I would just break them if I tried that.
> Any cushioning between the mirror and spoilboard? And did you spray any water/cutting oil?


The bit is spring loaded and has about .25" of compression, so I set the depth/pressure to 0.1". I laid the mirror directly on the spoilboard and lightly clamped at each corner. Ran the DC however there were lot of very small glass pieces all over the spoilboard. I ran the shop vac over it but it still had a lot of pieces slightly in the grooves. I had to blow it off with an air hose before cleaning with glass cleaner.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Beautiful! Did you work from the back or front?


On the front. I think I'll try another one from the back.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> The bit is spring loaded and has about .25" of compression, so I set the depth/pressure to 0.1"


Oh, a diamond drag bit! I don't have one "yet" I was thinking you were using something like my diamond "granite cutting" bits.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bob


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Sweet but the risk of breaking........could be a lot of bad luck in the future if you're so inclined. The possibilities are endless in customizing these mirrors. Looks like you've found another capitol venture to explore.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

sreilly said:


> Sweet but the risk of breaking........could be a lot of bad luck in the future if you're so inclined. The possibilities are endless in customizing these mirrors. Looks like you've found another capitol venture to explore.


This likely would be a good capitol venture for someone who uses their cnc to make profit. At 73 years of age and after a 42 year work career, everything I make is for me, my family or gifts to family and friends.

I do wish a machine like this had been available to me 20 to 30 years ago. I would be using it to make money!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work. Maybe try edge-lighting one.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob that is a great outcome. It would look nice in an entryway.

I have thought about making hand mirrors with small etchings around the wood frame and looking at this it might even be nice to etch a small flower in the mirror at the edge or even an etched ring of flowers around the edge.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Bob that is a great outcome. It would look nice in an entryway.
> 
> I have thought about making hand mirrors with small etchings around the wood frame and looking at this it might even be nice to etch a small flower in the mirror at the edge or even an etched ring of flowers around the edge.


I had plans to make a couple of hand mirrors as Christmas presents until I checked the price of a 5" round mirror. The cheapest I could find was $127 for 4. I need to find some mirror at a Thrift Shop and cut them myself.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

MoHawk said:


> I had plans to make a couple of hand mirrors as Christmas presents until I checked the price of a 5" round mirror. The cheapest I could find was $127 for 4. I need to find some mirror at a Thrift Shop and cut them myself.


Amazon has 12 for $22. Don't know if they'd be heavy enough, though.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Amazon has 12 for $22. Don't know if they'd be heavy enough, though.


Those are considered craft mirrors, usually thin 1/16 to 1/8" and normally don't have polished edges. I'll have to look closer, there may be others there I might consider.

I have a glass/mirror business close to me. I'm going to check with them to see if they have any small pieces I can buy cheap. I still have all of my glass cutting equipment from my stained glass work.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice job


----------

